# signs



## roger (Jan 12, 2010)

how do you weather the wrighting on a wood sign and how do you add wrighting on a sign on a building?


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

The trick is backdrops. The buildings are actually pictures of buildings. WIth a computer and a photo program people overlay and fade adverts on the sides of buildings. It takes a little practice. SOme sites exist that charge for this too. Look for scale backdrops.


----------



## Reckers (Oct 11, 2009)

Roger, go here and you'll get more than you ever wanted to read about making signs:
http://ogaugerr.infopop.cc/eve/forums/a/tpc/f/3681097934/m/656109123

And here's a good site for signs you can download...
http://www.trainweb.org/tylick/signintro.htm


----------

